# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη Philips] Προβλημα με τροφοδοτικό οθόνης

## sartzeva

Καλησπέρα,

το τροφοδοτικό της οθόνης μου το οποίο είναι αυτο που φαίνεται στη φώτο  δεν βγάζει σταθερές τάσεις με αποτέλεσμα η οθόνη να αναβοσβήνει ανα  δευτερόλεπτο μαζί με το πράσινο λαμπάκι. 
Π.χ. στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού το πιν που έπρεπε να δίνει 12V δίνει για λίγο 12.5 και μετά 13.4 και η οθόνη σβήνει.
Άλλαξα όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές του τροφοδοτικού, παρότι τους  μέτρησα οκ, (εκτός απο τον μεγάλο). Το προβλημα παραμένει.
Μέτρησα και τους inverters ωμικα στην εξοδο τους (πάνω στο κύκλωμα), και έχουν κ οι δύο την ίδια ωμική αντίσταση.(80GL19T-8-V 1)
Μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε να εντοπίσω απο που προέρχεται η βλάβή;
To τροφοδοτικό είναι το παρακάτω (715G1813-1 ver c)




Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## maik65

Για σου Βαγγέλη, της λάμπες της κοίταξες?
και διάβασε και εδώ  http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showt...t=68710&page=2 το τελευταίο μήνυμα.

----------


## sartzeva

Κατ' αρχήν ευχαριστώ Μανώλη για την άμεση απάντηση
Τις λάμπες δεν τις κοίταξα. Θεώρησα οτι αφού αλλάζουν οι τάσεις του τροφοδοτικού, το πρόβλημα περιορίζεται σε αυτό. (θα προσπαθήσω να τις τσεκάρω)
Αν αναφέρεσε στον μετασχηματιστή για τις λάμπες CCFL πως μπορώ να τον τεστάρω;

----------


## maik65

Βαγγέλη ,πάμε από την αρχή,( δεν διάβασα προσεκτικά το πρώτο σου post).
Φαντάζομαι αναβοσβήνει ,χωρίς να το έχεις συνδέσει στο pc με vga.
Δοκίμασε να αποσύνδεσις το κούμπωμα που πάει στα κουμπιά.

----------


## sartzeva

Συνδεδεμένο με vga κανονικα, δείχνει εικόνα για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα. Μετά αναβοσβήνει μαζί με το πράσινο λαμπάκι.
Αποσυνδέω το κύκλωμα των κουμπιών και επανέρχομαι

----------


## sartzeva

Λοιπον έχουμε και λέμε - Συνδεδεμένο τροφοδοτικό με ρεύμα και vga (φυσικα η οθόνη δεν ανοίγει) αλλα οι έξοδοι του psu είναι
pin 1  0V
pin 2  3,03V
pin 3  0
pin 4  0,86V
pin 5  0
pin 6  13,25V
pin 7  13,25V
pin 8  0
pin 9  4,9V
pin 10  4,9V
pin 11  0
pin 12  0

service manual http://linfotech.co.uk/schematics/Ph...ps%20190v7.pdf
τα schematics είναι σελίδα 27

----------


## maik65

> Συνδεδεμένο με vga κανονικα, δείχνει εικόνα για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα. Μετά αναβοσβήνει μαζί με το πράσινο λαμπάκι.
> Αποσυνδέω το κύκλωμα των κουμπιών και επανέρχομαι


Εννοούσα ,κάνει το ίδιο ,εάν αποσύνδεσης το vga?

----------


## maik65

> Λοιπον έχουμε και λέμε - Συνδεδεμένο τροφοδοτικό με ρεύμα και vga (φυσικα η οθόνη δεν ανοίγει) αλλα οι έξοδοι του psu είναι
> pin 1  0V
> pin 2  3,03V
> pin 3  0
> pin 4  0,86V
> pin 5  0
> pin 6  13,25V
> pin 7  13,25V
> pin 8  0
> ...


μάλλον έχεις μπερδέψει κάτι...στο pin 2 πρέπει να έχεις 0v...
Νομίζω πως μέτρησες ανάποδα,μάλλον μπέρδεψες τα pin...

----------


## sartzeva

κι όμως παρότι και τα δύο μαύρα το 1ο 0v το 2ο 3,03v

----------


## maik65

> κι όμως παρότι και τα δύο μαύρα το 1ο 0v το 2ο 3,03v


Αυτό λέω και εγώ,εκεί που είναι τα 2 μαύρα είναι pin1,pin2...κ.τ.λ.
Άλλα δεν μου απάντησες σε 2 ερώτησης...
1.Κάνει το ίδιο ,εάν αποσύνδεσης το vga?
2.Δοκίμασε να αποσύνδεσις το κούμπωμα που πάει στα κουμπιά.

----------


## sartzeva

οι μετρήσεις που παραθέτω είναι με
1. ρεύμα
2. vga
3. αποσυνδεδεμένα τα κουμπία (στο μήνυμα #5 αναφέρω αποσυνδέω κουμπιά και επανέρχομαι αλλα έχεις δίκιο στο ότι θα έπρεπε να το αναφέρω εκ νέου)

Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σου, επανέρχομαι αύριο με μετρήσεις με αποσυνδεδεμένη τη vga και ότι αλλο προτείνεις

----------


## maik65

Δεν με καταλαβαίνεις,δεν θέλω της μετρήσεις σου εκ νέου άπλα αποσύνδεσε το vga και πες μου εάν πάλι αναβοσβήνει η οθόνη σου.

----------

vp74 (20-11-15)

----------


## elektronio

Έλεγξε τις λάμπες μια-μια (τράβα τα υπόλοιπα φισάκια) αν ανάβουν έστω για 1-2", αν κάποια δεν ανάβει είναι καμένη.
Μύρισε τις γωνίες του πάνελ. Αν σε κάποια γωνία μυρίζεις καμένο άνοιξε το σημείο και κόλλησε το καλώδιο στην λάμπα.

----------


## vp74

Εχει και μια αλλη πλακέτα (εκει που συνδέεις το καλωδιο vga). Βγάλε μια φωτό από αυτήν μήπως τελικά είναι κάποιος smd πυκνωτής από εκεί ή σταθεροποιητής στην πλακετίτσα αυτή. Αν ήταν λάμπες λογικά δεν θα αναβόσβηνε και το led μαζί, απλά δεν θα είχες backlight.

----------

sartzeva (20-11-15)

----------


## sartzeva

vp74 H φώτο απο mainboard

20151120_143806.jpg




maik65 : θα το δοκιμάσω το απογευματακι

----------


## sartzeva

Καλημέρα,

το πρόβλημα παραμένει και χωρις σύνδεση με vga οπως πρότεινε ο maik65.

Παρατήρησα οτι οσο το λαμπάκι παραμένει σβησμένο ακούγεται ένας μικρός θόρυβος.

Μήπως θα μπορούσε κάποιος να με καθοδηγήσει σύμφωνα με το service manual; http://linfotech.co.uk/schematics/Ph...ps%20190v7.pdf

Στις σελίδες 46-47 έχει ένα flowchart για τα σημεία ελέγχου, αλλα δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω απο τα schematics ποιες τάσεις πρέπει να μετρήσω

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## maik65

Καλησπέρα Βαγγέλη,για να αποκλείσουμε το τροφοδοτικό και να προχωρήσουμε.
εδώ λες....
κι όμως παρότι και τα δύο μαύρα το 1ο 0v το 2ο 3,03v
αυτό δεν μπορεί να είναι έτσι όπως το λες...βάση σχηματικού.Untitled.png
Αποσύνδεσε το μαιν και κανε νέες μετρήσεις του τροφοδοτικού.

----------


## sartzeva

συγνώμη γράψε λάθος τα μέτρησα ανάποδα

το πιν 12 έχει 0V και 
το πιν 11 3.03V.
- οταν ανάβει το πράσινο led το πιν11 πάει στα 0V
 - όταν σβήνει το πράσινο led το πιν11 πάει στα 3,03V

έκανα λαθος με το χρώμα του καλωδίου στο πιν11 είναι μπλέ όχι μαύρο (ήταν και περασμένη ώρα)

----------


## vp74

Καλησπέρα. Ο μονος πυκνωτής του τροφοδοτικού που δεν εχεις λογικά αλλάξει είναι αυτός στην φωτό (κύκλος). Για τσεκάρισέ τον . Επίσης η δίοδος που σου εχω κυκλώσει φάινεται να είναι ξεφλουδισμένη από την κάτω μεριά. Εκτός αν είναι από τη φωτό. Επειδή ο φίλος maik65 σου πρότεινε να αποσυνδέσεις την mainboard, αν δεν κάνω λάθος αν την αποσυνδέσεις δεν θα μπορείς να ανοίξεις την οθόνη σου να την τσεκάρεις (δεν θα παίρνει εντολή το τροφοδοτικό σου). Θα προτεινα λοιπόν να τσεκάρεις τα 2 εξαρτήματα που σου εχω κυκλώσει (πυκνωτή και δίοδο). Επίσης δοκίμασε να αποσυνδέσεις την καλωδιοταινία που πάει στο panel και να δεις αν το backlight σου κ το φωτάκι συνεχίζουν να αναβοσβήνουν χωρίς να είναι συνδεμένη η ταινία από την main προς το panel.powersupply.jpg

----------


## vp74

Τσεκάρισε κ αυτό το εξάρτημα αν είναι ασφάλεια. Βάλε άλλη και δοκίμασε ξανά.
powersup2.jpg

τσεκάρισε κ τις διπλοδιόδους (D935,D931 σελ. 32 στο service manual)

----------


## sartzeva

Τσέκαρα ασφάλεια. Δειχνει εντάξει αφου δίνει 0 Ohm. Πρέπει να στην αντικαταστήσω λές προληπτικά?

Διπλοδίοδοι D935 μέτρησα 0,225 και ανάποδα OL-ανοδο και καθοδο τα ίδια αρα ΟΚ
                D931 μέτρησα 0,218 και ανάποδα OL-ανοδο και καθοδο τα ίδια αρα ΟΚ

----------


## maik65

> Καλησπέρα. Ο μονος πυκνωτής του τροφοδοτικού που δεν εχεις λογικά αλλάξει είναι αυτός στην φωτό (κύκλος). Για τσεκάρισέ τον . Επίσης η δίοδος που σου εχω κυκλώσει φάινεται να είναι ξεφλουδισμένη από την κάτω μεριά. Εκτός αν είναι από τη φωτό. Επειδή ο φίλος maik65 σου πρότεινε να αποσυνδέσεις την mainboard, αν δεν κάνω λάθος αν την αποσυνδέσεις δεν θα μπορείς να ανοίξεις την οθόνη σου να την τσεκάρεις (δεν θα παίρνει εντολή το τροφοδοτικό σου). Θα προτεινα λοιπόν να τσεκάρεις τα 2 εξαρτήματα που σου εχω κυκλώσει (πυκνωτή και δίοδο). Επίσης δοκίμασε να αποσυνδέσεις την καλωδιοταινία που πάει στο panel και να δεις αν το backlight σου κ το φωτάκι συνεχίζουν να αναβοσβήνουν χωρίς να είναι συνδεμένη η ταινία από την main προς το panel.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40968




Φίλε Βαγγέλη (vp74),έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο,λάθος μου,εννοούσα (στο μυαλό μου) μετά που θα ανοίξει η οθόνη, να το αποσύνδεσή.
Άλλος Βαγγέλης τώρα...))))Κανε αυτο που σου ειπε ο αλλος Βαγγελης...Επίσης δοκίμασε να αποσυνδέσεις την καλωδιοταινία που πάει στο panel και να δεις αν το backlight σου κ το φωτάκι συνεχίζουν να αναβοσβήνουν χωρίς να είναι συνδεμένη η ταινία από την main προς το panel....Αν και κάτι μου λέει ότι το πρόβλημα είναι στο μαιν οπός είπε ο vp74 κάποιος smd πυκνωτής.

----------


## sartzeva

> Καλησπέρα. Ο μονος πυκνωτής του τροφοδοτικού που δεν εχεις λογικά αλλάξει είναι αυτός στην φωτό (κύκλος). Για τσεκάρισέ τον . Επίσης η δίοδος που σου εχω κυκλώσει φάινεται να είναι ξεφλουδισμένη από την κάτω μεριά. Εκτός αν είναι από τη φωτό. Επειδή ο φίλος maik65 σου πρότεινε να αποσυνδέσεις την mainboard, αν δεν κάνω λάθος αν την αποσυνδέσεις δεν θα μπορείς να ανοίξεις την οθόνη σου να την τσεκάρεις (δεν θα παίρνει εντολή το τροφοδοτικό σου). Θα προτεινα λοιπόν να τσεκάρεις τα 2 εξαρτήματα που σου εχω κυκλώσει (πυκνωτή και δίοδο). Επίσης δοκίμασε να αποσυνδέσεις την καλωδιοταινία που πάει στο panel και να δεις αν το backlight σου κ το φωτάκι συνεχίζουν να αναβοσβήνουν χωρίς να είναι συνδεμένη η ταινία από την main προς το panel.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40968



Ο πυκνωτής έχει αλλάξει , ο μόνος που δεν άλλαξα απο τους ηλεκτρολυτικους έιναι ο μεγάλος.
Η δίοδος που έχεις κυκλώσει την μέτρησα πάνω στο κύκλωμα και είναι ΟΚ 
Θα δοκιμάσω και τα υπόλοιπα
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## sartzeva

Αφου ενεργοποίησα την οθονη 
  αποσύνδεσα την καλοδιοταινια που παει στο panel και το backlight + ledακι παλι αναβοσβήνουν
  μετα αποσύνδεσα και την mainboard και η οθόνη εσβησε

----------


## maik65

Φίλε μου Βαγγέλη,όλη η υπόθεση στο να φτιάξει την οθόνη σου είναι 30 λεπτά,και εμείς γράφουμε 3τη σελίδα...Σου έστειλα pm για να την κοιτάξω ,δεν μου απάντησες πότε,μάλλον θες εσύ ο ίδιος να την επισκευάσεις....σέβομαι την επιλογή σου. Λοιπών κάπου έχεις βραχυκύκλωμα και σου τραβάει πολύ ρεύμα και κόβει το τροφοδοτικό σου. Αυτό μπορεί να είναι στο τροφοδοτικό και στην μαιν επίσης
1. άλλαξε και το τελευταίο μεγάλο πυκνωτή
2. τσέκαρε αυτό το μέρος
m.png
και γύρο.
Μέτα θα πάμε  μειν.

----------


## sartzeva

οκ θα το προσπαθήσω

----------

